# If my dryer starts to have a major or worse fire what do I do?



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I would, but if after about 10 seconds, if the fire isn't getting smaller, get yourself and family out of there and call 911


----------



## Fira (Nov 13, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> I would, but if after about 10 seconds, if the fire isn't getting smaller, get yourself and family out of there and call 911


Thank you so extremely much! I do extremely appreciate that you helped me :thumbsup:


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Dryer fires are often caused by not cleaning out the vent line, so start by making sure that's clear. 

Then if you happen to have a fire, you can discharge an extinguisher into the dryer, but make sure you've got you've got a safe way out, and you are always between the fire and the door. Even if you get it out, call the FD immediately because a dryer fire can continue to burn inside your vent line, and inside your wall.


----------



## tyler101 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just beware that most dryer fires start toward the back of the dryer unit. This is the place where electricity and sometimes gas enters the appliance. Flames may burn through the insulation on the wires causing another hazard. Don't be afraid to call the fire deparment after you may have extinguished the fire. We have camera's that can see heat inside walls if any exists.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe you would try to extinguish it first, but yes by all means call 911. And don't bother trying to get your clothes out.


----------



## Kitchen sinks (Oct 22, 2007)

just want to share on how to prevent your dryer from catching fire...wash the lint filter with hot soapy water and brush once every six months.

and you may also keep an eye on the dryer duct. you need to disconnect, clean and inspect the dryer duct on regular basis or you may hire a professional to clean out the dryer duct.

in this way, you will reduce fire hazard, increase dryer's efficiency and lifespan. :yes:

good luck and be safe.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fira said:


> Should I try to put out the flame myself?


Access to the flame will be the determining factor. If the unit is buried in a tight spot, how are you going to get to the area where the flame is?
Call 911 first, then while they're on the way you can make an attempt on putting it out or at least slowing it down.
Your success will depend on how capable you are and the equipment you have at hand.
As stated before, better to avoid the issue with proper maintenance.
Ron


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Fira,
You're kinda like what Sir Charles Barkley says"...." You made my top 5..."


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Define "small" as opposed to "large" fire.


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

Hopefully they didn't post as the fire was happening 

to answer your question, it depends. is your home owners insurance upto date? and how bad do you want a new house?


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Make sure that you clean the dryer lint screen after ever load of clothes no matter how little lint is on the screen.

If you are using plastic venting, get rid of it, it is nothing but a fire hazard.

With metal vent the fire will stay contain.

The dryer should be vacuumed out at least once a year.

You should have a fire extinguisher in the laundry room or area and you should also learn how to use it.

But by maintaining your dryer the chances of a fire are next to none.

If you find that you need a new lint screen or other parts here is a good place to get appliance parts.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

JGarth said:


> Fira,
> You're kinda like what Sir Charles Barkley says"...." You made my top 5..."


:laughing:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Fira said:


> Should I try to put out the flame myself?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> If you are using plastic venting, get rid of it


, 

:thumbsup:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Caution: Thin flexible metal dryer vent that you cut to size with scissors offers very little fire protection, also.


----------

